# Smackdown Spoilers 05/01/12



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: smackdown spoilers for this week*

Only a matter of time now untill Ambrose gets the call up, cant wait.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: smackdown spoilers for this week*

What the hell? Is Daniel Bryan gonna be chasing BOTH titles at OTL? Singles match with Punk and a triple threat with Sheamus/Del Rio. (Y)

Christian better return tonight...and do something significant please.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: smackdown spoilers for this week*



Happenstan said:


> What the hell? Is Daniel Bryan gonna be chasing BOTH titles at OTL? Singles match with Punk and a triple threat with Sheamus/Del Rio. (Y)
> 
> Christian better return tonight...and do something significant please.


i hope Christian return today too and i don't understand why bryan still going after Sheamus and the world title!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: smackdown spoilers for this week*

DB wants everything, HE WANTS IT ALL. lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: smackdown spoilers for this week*

Wait, Bryan wants the World Title shot aswell? god damn, he's like a kid at Christmas. Surely Alberto will get the match.

Hopefully monstrous Mark gets to do something good.

Brodus Clay making Dolph look bad AGAIN, fuck this.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: smackdown spoilers for this week*

Daniel Bryan to win both titles and merge them


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: smackdown spoilers for this week*

So much for Bryan returning to the mid-card. They're definitely giving him the ball and letting him run with it. So much for skipping Smackdown now. Should be fun.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: smackdown spoilers for this week*

LOL Daniel Bryan wants all the gold. I really hope they have Clay and Ziggler stop feuding soon. This feud is really not helping Ziggler at all.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: smackdown spoilers for this week*



Happenstan said:


> What the hell? Is Daniel Bryan gonna be chasing BOTH titles at OTL? Singles match with Punk and a triple threat with Sheamus/Del Rio. (Y)
> 
> Christian better return tonight...and *do something significant please.*


Thats the key bit, if he returns and beats JTG and leaves whats the point?


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: smackdown spoilers for this week*



R.K.O Peep said:


> LOL Daniel Bryan wants all the gold. I really hope they have Clay and Ziggler stop feuding soon. This feud is really not helping Ziggler at all.



Maybe he'll offer his services to John Laurinaitis and he can wrestle John Cena as well. Heck, lets have Over the Limit be Daniel Bryan wrestling in all of the matches that night.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Wouldn't be surprised to see Bryan in two title matches at OTL. When youre over, youre over. The fans will probably let Sheamus and Del Rio know they don't want to see them anyways.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

BKKsoulcity said:


> Wouldn't be surprised to see Bryan in two title matches at OTL. When youre over, youre over. The fans will probably let Sheamus and Del Rio know they don't want to see them anyways.


You need a strong main event to do that though, Cena/Johnny doesn't cut it. If it was Cena/Lesnar on this PPV then id say go for it


----------



## Mister Crazy (Apr 14, 2012)

Merge the belts, Go Bryan, next undisputed champion!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DB wants all the gold it seems. Time for them to change his theme to this:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bryan going for the WHC as well? Damn!

I like the direction they are taking Sandow's character.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If DB merged the titles, then no more excuses. I can picture it now, DB holding both titles while all the surprise confetti is falling and Johnny is holding his hand up high, like it was the plan all along.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: smackdown spoilers for this week*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> DB wants everything, HE WANTS IT ALL. lol


Accept for AJ, evidently.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

UNDISPUTED! Won't happen, ADR is obviously getting the title shot.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

See AJ if you want Daniel Bryan back you need to get him the world title


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

It'll probably be DB vs ADR vs Sheamus for the WHC, and DB vs Jericho vs Punk for the WWE title and DB is gonna win both. YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

thesafemouse said:


> Accept for AJ, evidently.


lol



R.K.O Peep said:


> See AJ if you want Daniel Bryan back you need to get him the world title


AJ knows what she must do, could she still be a face if she cost the Punk the title, but only did in the intention of getting DB back?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

If Bryan were to become Undisputed Champion I would laugh so hard.

Now that Ryback looks to be moving on from small indy jobbers I will probably no longer care about him.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Why is Kane and Cody still being booked with Show and Orton? Ughh


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

the spoilers for this week's SD! are insane

"AJ starts to apologize to Kaitlyn but slaps her again."


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Eve forces Teddy to oil up Antonio Cesaro backstage.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

No Christian=No viewership.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Bryan vs Sheamus is going now for the title!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ecabney said:


> Eve forces Teddy to oil up Antonio Cesaro backstage.


Oh, I'm definitely tuning in this week.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ecabney said:


> Eve forces Teddy to oil up Antonio Cesaro backstage.


Well I'm sold. (Y)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ecabney said:


> Eve forces Teddy to oil up Antonio Cesaro backstage.


Are you being serious here lol?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ecabney said:


> the spoilers for this week's SD! are insane
> 
> "AJ starts to apologize to Kaitlyn but slaps her again."


LOL, please let her slap Layla, I need to see a fight between them break out.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Btw the spoliers for NXT and Superstars are:

Match 1: Alex Riley and Tyson Kidd def. Johnny Curtis and JTG.

Match 2: Michael McGillicutty de. Percy Watson.

WWE SuperStars: Great Khali killed Jnider Mahal.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

why the fuck DB always get job to Sheamus? WWE really push Sheamus hard, i laugh when HHH said fan want to see Brock have a match with Sheamus..Brock vs Orton/Punk? i can see that but Sheamus isn't really over yet...

Del rio vs Sheamus can't do it, they have to put someone in to add some spice...


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*John Larunitis comes out and Announces Christian's Return. Christian Comes out and the two cut a promo. It is announced that at Over The Limit it will be Christian Vs. Alberto Del Rio Vs. Sheamus for the WHC.*


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

ecabney said:


> Eve forces Teddy to oil up Antonio Cesaro backstage.


BRAZZERS


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> *John Larunitis comes out and Announces Christian's Return. Christian Comes out and the two cut a promo. It is announced that at Over The Limit it will be Christian Vs. Alberto Del Rio Vs. Sheamus for the WHC.*


OTL needs to be seen. (Y)


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Not that it really matters, but the n°1 contender for the WWE Title jobbing clean title 3 weeks from his title match will always be weird










edit: ah, now I see ADR interfered. It makes sense.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> *John Larunitis comes out and Announces Christian's Return. Christian Comes out and the two cut a promo. It is announced that at Over The Limit it will be Christian Vs. Alberto Del Rio Vs. Sheamus for the WHC.*


good dream


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

ecabney said:


> Eve forces Teddy to oil up Antonio Cesaro backstage.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Seems D-bry is finishing up on SD so he can move to RAW and be the top heel on the A-Show. Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

the fox said:


> good dream


:sad: I really want it thou.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :sad: I really want it thou.


i wanted him to return too but for some reason they are holding his return despite being advertised last week and this week!
maybe he isn't ready yet? maybe he is returning on raw?


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

the fox said:


> i wanted him to return too but for some reason they are holding his return despite being advertised last week and this week!
> maybe he isn't ready yet? maybe he is returning on raw?


Or maybe with Edge gone from the WWE suddenly Christian loses any importance he once had to them. 

We all suspected this would happen.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

> * The show opens with a video package looking back at Extreme Rules, followed by World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus coming out to the ring and calling out Daniel Bryan by mocking the YES chants. Apparently, they will have a rematch from the pay-per-view right now.
> * World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus b. Daniel Bryan via disqualification in a non-title match when Alberto Del Rio attacked Sheamus. After the match, Del Rio applied the cross arm breaker on Sheamus for a good while. Trainers helped Sheamus to the back for further evaluation.
> * WWE Tag Team Champions Kofi Kingston and R-Truth b. Camacho and Hunico in a non-title match when Truth hit the Lie Detector on Hunico. After the match, Kingston and Truth had a staredown with the former champions Epico and Primo, who were watching the match from the stage with Abraham Washington and Rosa Mendes.
> * It is announced that the main event will be a tag team match. It will be Randy Orton and WWE Intercontinental Champion Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes and Kane.
> ...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> * Backstage, Theodore Long is approached by Aksana, Antonio Cesaro and Eve Torres. Eve tells Long to oil up Antonio


THAT is lmao worthy! :lmao hahahahaha
How in the world can Antonio go through with that without corpsing?


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

WWE's lack of anything Christian is very upsetting!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Guess we have a new version of the Nattie farting gimmick, in the form of a open hand right across the face.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Christian will probably be punished for Edge not re-signing.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck this, no Christian again!fpalm


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> * Randy Orton and *WWE Intercontinental Champion Big Show* b. Cody Rhodes and Kane when Orton hit the RKO on Kane and Show hit the W.M.D. on Rhodes at the same time


Wait, what? Did I miss something on Raw? 

Oh and WWE, if you really wanna "resurrect" the IC Title, book those 4 in a fatal 4-way for it at OTL, obviously it won't happen but I doubt those guys will be doing anything special at the PPV and what better way to regain the prestige of the IC Title than to have 3 certified main eventers and probable future hall of famers going after it.

And what the fuck, where are Titus and Young?

AJ will be a very good heel, she's one of the very few people in WWE I actually dislike, she's so god damn annoying, an awful actress and single handily ruined the Bryan/Sheamus feud.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

If Christian is getting punished for Edge's actions then that would be completely illogical. But with WWE, I wouldn't be surprised if this was the case. With Christian being gone this long, there isn't any possible method for him to return as a heel of any standing. People aren't going to boo as he's been too far removed.

Damien Sandow is going to get a lot of heat if he keeps this up. I like where his character is going.

Antonio Cesaro's second week has him doing some pointless backstage segment. That's not how WWE should utilize a new talent becuase it makes him look disposable and lessens his impact. But it does look like he'll become Laurinaitis' Smackdown guy.

I like Hunico and Camacho as a tag team. Hopefully this continues as right now they can make more of a presence in the tag division.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's another report:
http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10024926.shtml


> Good crowd. Pretty much sold out tonight. Much better than the abysmal 1,000 or so who attended the post-Labor Day Smackdown taping. 1/2 of the arena was tarped off for that one.
> 
> Michael Cole, Booker T and Josh Matthews on commentary. Lilian Garcia is the ring announcer.
> 
> ...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep with these spoilers it definitely looks like bryan is moving to raw permanently. Looks like the punk/bryan feud will last longer than just at over the limit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Yep with these spoilers it definitely looks like bryan is moving to raw permanently. Looks like the punk/bryan feud will last longer than just at over the limit.


Bryan has to move over to Raw because of the house show loop. So Smackdown found a great way to move him over.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*sigh* im so sick of that brogue kick!! Talk about predictable!!! Sheamus is thoroughly boring me now (more than he was before) the only way a Del Rio vs Sheamus feud isnt going to send me to sleep is the addition of a third person to make it more interesting!! Obviously this wont be Bryan now, and doesnt look like it will be Christian either so i may be tuning out of their segments on Smackdown in the near future


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, not crazy about Bryan eating another Broque kick, but at least he's looking strong on Raw. 

Sandow's got a great old school gimmick working, I like crazy AJ, and at least there was a real tag title defense.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe I'm old fashioned, but should the number one contender for the WWE Championship really be losing cleanly before the Title match in just 3 weeks? especially when it's likely he is losing the Title match, aren't they supposed to be you know... building him up.. making him look like a believable threat to Punk? jobbing to Sheamus for the millionth time ain't doing that, just saying.....


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Maybe I'm old fashioned, but should the number one contender for the WWE Championship really be losing cleanly before the Title match in just 3 weeks? especially when it's likely he is losing the Title match, aren't they supposed to be you know... building him up.. making him look like a believable threat to Punk? jobbing to Sheamus for the millionth time ain't doing that, just saying.....


That's my worry as well, having del rio cause bryan to lose ensuring him to fight sheamus at Over The Limit would have kept bryan strong and made del rio look like an even smarter heel.

Plus bryan should have just cut a standard heel promo saying that since he's the #1 contender that he's leaving smackdown and going to raw instead of being jobbed out to sheamus again.

Hell, feed a lower card face to bryan so that he looks strong heading over to raw.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

My baby Layla is back...Thank you Lord...

NOW WHY THE &%$# DIDN'T THE CAPTAIN RETURN?!?!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

AJ is still 2 more steps away from achieving full Harley Quinn. It's a good day to be D-Bry.

I just want that heel vegan wedding with the Yes Man and the Crazy 95 pound chick who slaps whoever Daniel wants her to slap.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I was looking forward to Damien Sandow and they pull THAT?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> That's my worry as well, having del rio cause bryan to lose ensuring him to fight sheamus at Over The Limit would have kept bryan strong and made del rio look like an even smarter heel.
> 
> Plus bryan should have just cut a standard heel promo saying that since he's the #1 contender that he's leaving smackdown and going to raw instead of being jobbed out to sheamus again.
> 
> Hell, feed a lower card face to bryan so that he looks strong heading over to raw.


Exactly, couldn't they have just had a Del Rio/Sheamus confrontation where it is acknowledged that Del Rio is the number one contender? Have Bryan cut a promo on Punk and then go over a midcard face like Ryder or Khali or somebody, that way at least he looks strong, having him lose once again to Sheamus makes him look weak.

I understand they feel they need a strong main event but just have Kane and Rhodes vs. Orton and Show be the main event, it's easily strong enough or hell, maybe even the Del Rio/Sheamus promo could be the main event but no, lets just have the #1 contender for the WWE Title job clean on a random SD, great booking (Y)


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i don't know why they have Bryan jobbing to Sheamus...


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

apokalypse said:


> i don't know why they have Bryan jobbing to Sheamus...


He's leaving the territory and doing his exit job.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Smackdown has really gone to shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Smackdown is looking more and more like Superstars tapings with occasional appearances from name stars.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

im liking what i see so far from sandow but well see how long it takes for wwe to screw that up . 

when the hell is christian coming back ? i really miss the guy


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHY IS BIG SHOW AND RHODES STILL FEUDING, AND WHY DOES SHOW KEEP GOING OVER!!!!!! 
This is so f'n annoying!!!!! Go Away, Big Show!

DBry going to unify the belts, son!!! 

I'm confused as to why Smackdown doesn't have the Supershow. Star power is beyond low on that show.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Man, AmDrag is such a belt mark. Not only does he want the WWE title, but he also wants the WHC. That would be cool if he pulled double duty at Over The Limit. I know he's 100% capable of doing it.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Maybe I'm old fashioned, but should the number one contender for the WWE Championship really be losing cleanly before the Title match in just 3 weeks? especially when it's likely he is losing the Title match, aren't they supposed to be you know... building him up.. making him look like a believable threat to Punk? jobbing to Sheamus for the millionth time ain't doing that, just saying.....


This is the same company that deemed it necessary to job out Lesnar in his debut match, so don't hold your breath for logical booking.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

WHAT THE SHIT IS THIS FUCK? WHERE IS CHRISTIAN? WWE CAN'T AFFORD TO LEAVE HIM OFF SD ANYMORE!

Also, SD looks like shit. In b4 <1.0 rating.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Where is Mark "Ratings" Henry? Smackdown is going to sink with Sheamus as the captain.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's only a matter of time until Ambrose starts creating chaos in the wwe. Only match I ever saw of him was against CM Punk and other than that I saw a couple of his promos, but I heard many good things about him. Can't wait.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Seems like a decent smackdown, hopefully AJ starts stalking D-Bry over to RAW, no need to have her on Smackdown anymore if this was GOATs last episode.

Didn't like D-Bry doing the job, but he's used to it and it won't really hurt the believeability of his credibility since Sheamus and Punk are 2 different kinds of competitors.


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

Making bryan lose to sheamus doesn't make sense, but it's clear they're making sheamus the next brock lesnar or the unstoppable machine of the wwe.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

> Damien Sandow was shown walking down the hallway while piano music played in the background. He debuts next. [EDIT: Maybe not.]
> 
> Derrick Bateman got a jobber entrance.
> 
> ...


Yup. Sandow is officially my favorite heel character. Love it. A tad disappointed he didn't use the New World Symphony theme but Leonard Cohen is just as good and has the same effect.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

The Undisputed Champion! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Damien Sandow used "Halleujah" as his arrival music? Oh God. :lmao

Anybody that has seen the movie "Watchmen" knows why I think it's funny.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

It makes me think of Catherine, Damien Sandow ringing a bell and escaping a giant hand that's trying to kill him.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So creative dont have anything interesting for Orton to be doing except being stuck in tag matches?

fpalm

Sucks that they clearly dont know what to do with the guy


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> So creative dont have anything interesting for Orton to be doing except being stuck in tag matches?
> 
> fpalm
> 
> Sucks that they clearly dont know what to do with the guy


Yeah it's awful when someone who can't work the mic is thrown down the card when stronger members of the rosters step up.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> So creative dont have anything interesting for Orton to be doing except being stuck in tag matches?
> 
> fpalm
> 
> Sucks that they clearly dont know what to do with the guy


this happens when you give so many world titles to a guy that isn't ready for that job.Unfortunately now you see the consequences.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Great, D Bryan fucking Burrial in full effect. Squashed again by Ronald Mc'Boring.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

So no Cesaro? I'll pass, this weeks episode seems mediocre at best.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Gingermadman said:


> Yeah it's awful when someone who can't work the mic is thrown down the card when stronger members of the rosters step up.


You claim Orton isnt over with fans your opinion means diddly squat. I've been to live shows he's as over as reports say


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Isn't Daniel Bryan the number 1 contender for The WWE Championship? Why have him lose?


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

this new guy Cesaro is shitty wrestler and boring as hell!


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

How can anyone claim that Daniel Bryan is being buried? i mean i love the guy, but i was worried that once he was beaten by Sheamus they wouldnt know what to do with him and so hed go back to midcard; Instead hes actually made a step up to challenging for the no 1 belt in WWE!! The fact is, that Del Rio had a lot to do with his defeat last night, hence the arguments after (if i didnt know better i would have thought a Del Rio vs Bryan match for no 1 contender would be coming up)so it wasnt a totally clean loss! i mean, im as bored with Sheamus as the next person, and the fact that they are using the Yes chants to get him over really pisses me off! but what can you do? i just want the guys i really like in the ring away from him i.e. Bryan therefore im happy that perhaps last night was the last instalment! he wasnt going to beat Sheamus was he? and get the WHC belt so what else could they do but give him the loss on the way out, albeit not a totally clean loss.

Smackdown will struggle if Bryan is a regular on Raw and not Smackdown imo, Del Rio and Sheamus just dont have the charisma to carry this feud off (even if Del Rio is one of the best technical wrestlers there)and i can see rating plummet unless they get Christian back fast and Orton in a decent feud!! orton is VERY over with the crowd, his mic work is nowhere near as bad as people make out, hes a natural in ring worker therefore people need to get a grip about him being a midcarder and no better!! of course he deserves to be in the main event, to say anything else is stupid

Anyway, you talk about burials? (and i hate using that word) then look no further than ziggler!! jobbing to Clay every week? no sign of even a cheap victory against him? not even on Raw this week!!! now if that was what Bryan was doing id be complaining but hes higher in status than hes ever been and that makes me happy! oh and Christian as well!! we KNOW hes healthy therefore why arent creative using him??


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WOW, I'm loving the fact that they are having Daniel Bryan double dipping in both main event scenes right now. I will laugh my ass off if he manages to get a title shot for the WHC and WWE title at the next ppv.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> WOW, I'm loving the fact that they are having Daniel Bryan double dipping in both main event scenes right now. I will laugh my ass off if he manages to get a title shot for the WHC and WWE title at the next ppv.


Exactly!! hes probably the most used wrestler on the roster at the moment, hes wrestled on both shows this week, had a big win on monday, and a cheap loss on smackdown; The fact hes in one of the main Raw events, and still apart of the main event scene on Smackdown is huge!! The fact is hes still a heel so hes going to take cheap losses from the biggest face on Smackdown atm i dont see why people see this as a burial tbh


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

No Antonio Cesaro? But I want to see him doing Swiss Death over and over and over


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

Sandow is fast becoming one of my favourites and I've never seen him wrestle!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

DB is going wild.

I somewhat like Sandow but Christian no showing sucks.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm really warming to Sandow. I think he could become a brilliant mid-card heel. I like how people coming from FCW seem to have character and there are more to come to the roster too with characters such as Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose, Kasius Ohno etc.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I'm really warming to Sandow. I think he could become a brilliant mid-card heel. I like how people coming from FCW seem to have character and there are more to come to the roster too with characters such as Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose, Kasius Ohno etc.


FCW has done a great job at character development.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> oh and Christian as well!! we KNOW hes healthy therefore why arent creative using him??


Because creative refuses to give him something to do. They are waiting for the correct storyline when they should be focusing on just getting him on the card. The longer they wait, the less of a chance he has at remaining relevant.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

I expect once Sheamus goes over Del Rio at OTL Christian will come back for his "one more match" and revenge for injuring him. After that? Money In The Bank is coming up...


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

where is drew ??


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

The only things that seemed to go anywhere at Smackdown was stuff involving Sheamus, Bryan, and Del Rio. The rest was filler. A lot of it was entertaining to see, but afterward I couldn't say much actually happened. 

They made Bryan and Sheamus look good. Bryan's being booked as an in-ring killer these days.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Why the FUCK IS DANIEL BRYAN even facing Sheamus? It makes NO SENSE!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Delaying Christian wasn't good move. Smackdown needs him right now.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Why the FUCK IS DANIEL BRYAN even facing Sheamus? It makes NO SENSE!


Bryan vs Sheamus was just about the only thing on Smackdown that went anywhere.


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

Stupid fucking booking.

Daniel Bryan becomes the #1 contender for the WWE TITLE, and loses to the WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION?

He then argues with ADR about WHO SHOULD BE #1 CONTENDER FOR SHEAMUS?

What is going on on SmackDown?!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

WahhWahh said:


> Stupid fucking booking.
> 
> Daniel Bryan becomes the #1 contender for the WWE TITLE, and loses to the WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION?
> 
> ...


Also don't forget ADR got his chance for the WHC when he was still on RAW,Supershow my friend those fucking supershows. I don't even give a fuck about the draft anymore.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

looks like another terrible smackdown.With out Drew McIntyre again.Stupid squash matches with Brodus& Ryback i dont care about them.And Boring Sheamus dominance.F*ck This Company.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

It's like Smackdown bookers don't watch RAW.


----------



## Vlazz (Jan 14, 2008)

So glad Bryan is feuding on Raw. At least he won't be fed to Sheamus to lose over and over again. Bryan can't even get a dirty win against a weakened Sheamus with Del Rio distracting Sheamus. No matter how over Bryan gets, Smackdown still treats him like a generic midcard heel. Hopefully Bryan will be treated with more respect on Raw.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Great idea to have the WWE Championship #1 contender lose clean 3 weeks before his Title match. This show makes no sense. I had to read these spoilers a few times to try and understand what the fuck is going on with Bryan.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Relax, people. Bryan pretty much dominated Sheamus all night. Smackdown was mostly about making Sheamus look tough by fighting through his injury AND about continuing to make Bryan look like an utter bad ass. 

I am curious as to whether this leads to Bryan and ADR having a match/feud soon.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is Christian actually cleared to compete?

I hated how Kane, Randy Orton, Big Show and Cody Rhodes were thrown in a nother tag team match. It shows the lazy booking from WWE's part. What will happen with these four now? Their feuds continue? My belief is that either they have one more match against one another or they put them in a Scramble match for either the IC Championship or for the #1 Contendership at the next PPV.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

again no christian?

wtf is this bullshit


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

I think it's just a case of D-Bry doing the job while he's on his way out, or he might be pulling double duty at OTL, which would be pretty sweet imo.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Is Christian actually cleared to compete?
> 
> I hated how Kane, Randy Orton, Big Show and Cody Rhodes were thrown in a nother tag team match. It shows the lazy booking from WWE's part. What will happen with these four now? Their feuds continue? My belief is that either they have one more match against one another or they put them in a Scramble match for either the IC Championship or for the #1 Contendership at the next PPV.


Yeah Christian is cleared to compete because he returned on the European tour. For some reason, he just hasn't made it on TV yet. And I have to ask WHY?!?!?! :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yesterday I was going to complain about Bryan losing after becoming the #1 contender for the WWE championship, but then I thought, "well, he lost before becoming #1 contender, and he won by beating Lawler, so it's not like they care if he looks strong". I still thinking having him lose this match is stupid, but it's no biggie. It's like ecabney said, Bryan is just doing the job on his way out.



ecabney said:


> I think it's just a case of D-Bry doing the job while he's on his way out, or he might be pulling double duty at OTL, which would be pretty sweet imo.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't understand why people are upset Bryan lost to Sheamus when he's been unbeatable for 8 months. It's no big deal. Sheamus is the most unbeatable person on the roster right now, it doesn't hurt Bryan in the slightest.

And I kind of like Christian but he's really overrated on the internet. Most casuals don't give a damn about him and if he was on Smackdown he'd be jobbing to the Big Show so it's better that he's still out. He will always be badly booked so I don't see any reason to be really excited for his return. I honestly cannot see a single feud that would be interesting for him unless he comes back as a face, which I don't see happening.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> I don't understand why people are upset Bryan lost to Sheamus when he's been unbeatable for 8 months. It's no big deal. *Sheamus is the most unbeatable person on the roster right now*, it doesn't hurt Bryan in the slightest.
> 
> And I kind of like Christian but he's really overrated on the internet. Most casuals don't give a damn about him and if he was on Smackdown he'd be jobbing to the Big Show so it's better that he's still out. He will always be badly booked so I don't see any reason to be really excited for his return. I honestly cannot see a single feud that would be interesting for him unless he comes back as a face, which I don't see happening.


Sheamus lost to Del Rio about 2 weeks ago. Technically the most unbeatable man on the roster is Brodus Clay, he's been on the roster nearly 5 months and he still hasn't lost, just saying.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> Most casuals don't give a damn about him and if he was on Smackdown he'd be jobbing to the Big Show so it's better that he's still out. He will always be badly booked so I don't see any reason to be really excited for his return. I honestly cannot see a single feud that would be interesting for him unless he comes back as a face, which I don't see happening.


Christian has a fanbase that will carry on, but the casual fans won't care unless he's booked decently. He's been gone for too long and they haven't even built up anything for his return. If he comes back with his one more match promos people are going to wonder why Christian hasn't gotten over it. It won't get him a reaction and it will fall completely flat. A face turn would make a lot of sense because at least that would be different and it would get people interested in him again. If he remains a heel, it will be more of the same which wasn't working before.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

If Daniel Bryan can survive 18 seconds, he can survive this.

As far as the tag match goes.....really? You're going to keep those two feuds in people's minds? Cody vs Big Show has been worst feud of the year for me so far, and Kane/Orton has me completely numb. Everybody, especially Cody, needs to move on.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

If Bryan does double duty at OTL and wins both World Titles... o.o


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So was Christian so to be on the show? If so, then that would have made Smackdown golden.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> Christian has a fanbase that will carry on, but the casual fans won't care unless he's booked decently.


Well that goes for everybody. That's one thing Vince has never learned is strike while the iron is hot as opposed to sticking with your original plan. Thankfully he seems to be doing that with Bryan but he should have pushed Christian like crazy right after Edge retired instead of that abortion that was the Christian/Orton feud. Hell he should have pushed Christian back in 05. The guy was getting a bigger reaction than Cena. WWE could have potentially had 2 mega stars but they instead focused solely on Cena. How's that working out Vince?  :cuss:


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Ambrose is going to be HUGE, squashing Zeke in a dark match is a good start.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Is Christian actually cleared to compete?


From what i heard high ankle sprains are a bitch to heal from they can take up to 6 months


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bateman being on the show reminded me of the time he randomly appeared on RAW trying to sell a cologne that made you smell like Mark Henry.

If he hadn't got injured I think he would have won that series of NXT and actually gone somewhere with it.


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

How many more Ryback squashes do we need before he gets booked into a feud? I think it's been grained, we all know the guy is a beast. Kane feud would be a good start. Possibly soon whilst all the filler PPV's are coming through.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Sheamus lost to Del Rio about 2 weeks ago. Technically the most unbeatable man on the roster is Brodus Clay, he's been on the roster nearly 5 months and he still hasn't lost, just saying.


By DQ doesn't count. The last time he was pinned for a 3 count was by Bryan in the last RAW before Wrestlemania (quick count against Henry doesn't count)

What I was trying to say is that WWE clearly loves Daniel Bryan right now and there's really no reason to complain about his treatment.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> Well that goes for everybody. That's one thing Vince has never learned is strike while the iron is hot as opposed to sticking with your original plan. Thankfully he seems to be doing that with Bryan but he should have pushed Christian like crazy right after Edge retired instead of that abortion that was the Christian/Orton feud. *Hell he should have pushed Christian back in 05. The guy was getting a bigger reaction than Cena. WWE could have potentially had 2 mega stars but they instead focused solely on Cena.* How's that working out Vince?  :cuss:


I don't think that's true.

WWE doesn't care about Christian. He's a midcarder who sometimes jobs for main-eventers because he's really good at his job. That's it, that's his role. If he had the level of support that CM Punk and Daniel Bryan have from the smark community then maybe he'd have a chance of being champion on Smackdown but he doesn't even have that in his favor. Sadly I think he's a lost cause and hopefully someone like Ziggler doesn't end up in his spot three years from now.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Stop pussyfooting and give us Ambrose!!


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

Ricardo does the most amazing cross body from the top rope on Sheamus. :lmao


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

Aksana being a super slut over Cesaro. Good stuff (Y)


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> So no Cesaro? I'll pass, this weeks episode seems mediocre at best.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Again with the editing? Watch the 2nd Bryan/Sheamus match and at one point there appears to be a "Let's go Bryan/NO chant off. Problem is WWE has edited the "Let's go Bryan" part down until it is barely audible so you get the crowd seemingly saying "No" every 3 seconds for no reason whatsoever. It's hilarious.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Sandow = The Genius. (for those who remember him.)


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Good debut for Sandow(Y). The dude has great mic skills.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Sandow=Great and Genius....i like this guy already and he got good reaction heel heat(i hope this isn't WWE audio dub but actual live crowd).

why Jobbers getter on mic more than alot of guys in backstage?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like Layla's surprise return is gonna be a storyline. Booker even said she has "heat backstage from other divas". Either they're gonna give Layla sympathy for staying positive when all the other divas go against her in their jealousy, or they're gonna make her break under pressure and turn heel. The heel way would make sense since she's using McCool's music. But personally I'd prefer face, she'd be quickly one of the most over face divas in WWE along with Kelly Kelly.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Layla and Natalya put on a clinic.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The D-Bry farewell tour. Welcome to Raw, buddy!


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Happenstan said:


> Well that goes for everybody. That's one thing Vince has never learned is strike while the iron is hot as opposed to sticking with your original plan. Thankfully he seems to be doing that with Bryan but he should have pushed Christian like crazy right after Edge retired instead of that abortion that was the Christian/Orton feud. Hell he should have pushed Christian back in 05. The guy was getting a bigger reaction than Cena. WWE could have potentially had 2 mega stars but they instead focused solely on Cena. How's that working out Vince?  :cuss:


Remember Zack Ryder? He was getting huge reactions, WWE decides to push him and put him in actual feuds. What happens? People no longer care. It was just a fad. I wasn't around when Christian started rising up the ranks originally, but it sounds like a fad. Christian isn't a bad wrestler, in fact he's great. But I have hard time seeing how he'd be a mega star like John Cena. He's already a world champion, isn't that quite enough for someone like Christian?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

AJ slapping hoes :krs


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sandow was pretty awesome. Big fan of that entrance theme


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

Watch Booker T when they introduce Daniel Bryan in the main event. They cut away to show Alberto but you can see Booker next to him. lol


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Zack Ryder is like Santino in beginning and people never take him seriously...


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

- Sandow's debut was awesome. 
- So does anyone know Natalya is a face or a heel?? But Layla squashed her, sow that's always good. 
- Looks like we're going to have a boring Sheamus/ADR feud. 
- Please Christian and Barrett come back soon.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Rop3 said:


> Remember Zack Ryder? He was getting huge reactions, WWE decides to push him and put him in actual feuds. What happens? People no longer care. It was just a fad. I wasn't around when Christian started rising up the ranks originally, but it sounds like a fad. Christian isn't a bad wrestler, in fact he's great. But I have hard time seeing how he'd be a mega star like John Cena. He's already a world champion, isn't that quite enough for someone like Christian?


If you call sucking up to Cena and getting destroyed each week by Eve and Kane with no retaliation whatsover a push, I'd hate to find out what you'd consider holding someone back is.

As for Christian...no it wasn't a fad. Christian's contract came up and he left for TNA citing WWE was never gonna give him a substantial push at the top. I imagine he got that vibe from his contract renegotiations and that's why he left. When he came back years later, yes, his momentum was gone.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Sandow looks like an evil version of Jesus.:lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Hunico and Camacho are not bad together.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> Again with the editing? Watch the 2nd Bryan/Sheamus match and at one point there appears to be a "Let's go Bryan/NO chant off. Problem is WWE has edited the "Let's go Bryan" part down until it is barely audible so you get the crowd seemingly saying "No" every 3 seconds for no reason whatsoever. It's hilarious.


I was at the show. Any "Let's Go Bryan" chant was absolutely destroyed by the "No" response. The crowd was quite hostile toward heels, in general. The crowd in Toledo chanted many dumb things (like "USA" in support of Khali on Superstars...twice). They also popped for JTG. Their only entertaining (if strange) chant was getting behind Reks' "Regal Sucks" chant during NXT (which was cut completely).


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Heel Nerd Power Couple AJ/DBry is imminent as I've said months ago, unless the Vince blows another gasket and changes it because it's "too predictable" versus following the natural progression of the storyline.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TheSupremeForce said:


> I was at the show. Any "Let's Go Bryan" chant was absolutely destroyed by the "No" response. The crowd was quite hostile toward heels, in general. * The crowd in Toledo chanted many dumb things (like "USA" in support of Khali on Superstars...twice). They also popped for JTG. * Their only entertaining (if strange) chant was getting behind Reks' "Regal Sucks" chant during NXT (which was cut completely).


I swear we need to put some of these casuals in their own unique category.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ricardo from the top rope :mark:

I still remain hopeful about the tag team division, crowd was really into that match.

I long for the day that Brodus losses even if he is the reincarnation of Barney the Dinosaur.

I like Sandow, but I don't he will go over well, Bateman finally gets his match. Ryback is ridiculously boring he better move on from this, the local jobbers are the most fun in his segments and they took that away.

No Cesaro match, I am disappoint  At least he's signed.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Poor Batemen. The dude look like a potential WWE mid-carder in his NXT days. Now he screams jobber. Ryback did good with a larger opponent this week but he will get stale fast if they don't find a real opponent for him soon.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> I was at the show. Any "Let's Go Bryan" chant was absolutely destroyed by the "No" response. The crowd was quite hostile toward heels, in general. The crowd in Toledo chanted many dumb things (like "USA" in support of Khali on Superstars...twice). They also popped for JTG. Their only entertaining (if strange) chant was getting behind Reks' "Regal Sucks" chant during NXT (which was cut completely).


The midwest (except for Chicago) is always face territory and they usually don't pop for the heels. So it's not surprising at all that they booed Bryan. He isn't going to get a lot of support in Ohio.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> The midwest (except for Chicago) is always face territory and they usually don't pop for the heels. So it's not surprising at all that they booed Bryan. He isn't going to get a lot of support in Ohio.


I know that. I was just pointing out that Bryan not getting much of a positive reaction doesn't automatically mean that the crowd noise was edited (which was the accusation I responded to, one that happens every time so-and-so doesn't get the "proper" crowd response). Toledo probably deserves its own category, because that was the most clueless crowd I've ever been exposed to. Dayton was full of marks/face lovers, but they didn't strike me as idiots. Columbus is still marky, but not as bad as Dayton. Cleveland is more pro-heel, but that might be because it's heel wrestler country (Miz, Ziggler). 

The most shocking thing that happened on Smackdown was Ricardo doing something that didn't end with him getting beaten up. Surely, making Ricardo look competent on screen is a sign of the Apocalypse. 

The worst part was jobbing out Bateman. His only crime was being the company's lowest run Ohioan. Vince is a douche.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

It looks like WWE might squezze one more Kane/Orton match as well as another Cody/Big Show match.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> It looks like WWE might squezze one more Kane/Orton match as well as another Cody/Big Show match.


Yeah, OTL is pretty much a throw away PPV anyway (what with being the 3rd PPV in about a month and a half period) and WWE knows it, so I guess they might as well try to get blood from a stone with Kane/Orton and Cody/Show before everyone (at least Orton and Cody) moves on to hopefully better things.


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Sandow looks like an evil version of Jesus.:lmao


you win this thread.:lmao:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That's one way to deal with Yes chants. Have Sheamus do it so it looks like the crowd is supporting him instead. But why are they acting like D-Bry isn't the number one contender to Punk's title?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

AJ going Rick James on bitches for talking shit about her man might be the best gimmick in pro wrestling.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

sounds like a decent show. I am glad i looked at this as i am having friends over and might not be able to catch it. now however, i do want to catch it.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Did Bateman ever do anything noteable? EVER??


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I didn't know Layla had that wrestling ability. Great little match her and Natayla put on. Also AJ smacking the daylights out of bitches is pretty entertaining!


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> I know that. I was just pointing out that Bryan not getting much of a positive reaction doesn't automatically mean that the crowd noise was edited (which was the accusation I responded to, one that happens every time so-and-so doesn't get the "proper" crowd response). Toledo probably deserves its own category, because that was the most clueless crowd I've ever been exposed to. Dayton was full of marks/face lovers, but they didn't strike me as idiots. Columbus is still marky, but not as bad as Dayton. Cleveland is more pro-heel, but that might be because it's heel wrestler country (Miz, Ziggler).
> 
> The most shocking thing that happened on Smackdown was Ricardo doing something that didn't end with him getting beaten up. Surely, making Ricardo look competent on screen is a sign of the Apocalypse.
> 
> The worst part was jobbing out Bateman. His only crime was being the company's lowest run Ohioan. Vince is a douche.


What do you mean by clueless?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

> Sandow entered to *Leonard Cohen's classical music piece* "Hallelujah." Funny stuff.





doyousee? said:


> Yup. Sandow is officially my favorite heel character. Love it. A tad disappointed he didn't use the New World Symphony theme but Leonard Cohen is just as good and has the same effect.


Yeah, so he didn't come out to Leonard Cohen's version (which would have funny in its own right). He came out to the classical version, which is technically the chorus to a piece called "Messiah." I'm guessing the original spoiler...er didn't know the difference between the two.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

I always confuse these two. They sound so alike!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Huh, that's what they gave Sandow? It seems sadly obvious compared to his FCW theme. Although I guess that it's from "Messiah" gives it some relevance. Damien Sandow - Too Hot To Handel!

I won't even get into someone confusing that with Cohen. Unless it was a really, really great joke that no one got, in which case, hahahahaha?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

TheSupremeForce said:


> I know that. I was just pointing out that Bryan not getting much of a positive reaction doesn't automatically mean that the crowd noise was edited (which was the accusation I responded to, one that happens every time so-and-so doesn't get the "proper" crowd response).


Actually, I was asking a question because the whole scene came off funny and wrong.



Happenstan said:


> Again with the editing?


See, that is a question not an accusation. Sandow frowns on your stupidity.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Watched Smackdown on YouTube.

DAT SLAP! and Sandow, awesome stuff. Hopefully AJ gets to be back in Daniel Bryan's orbit soon, they need interaction, slapping Kaitlyn every week will get stupid after a while.

Eve asking Bryan who he is to demand anything, ugh, HE'S DANIEL F'N BRYAN, BIATCH! He IS SMACKDOWN, soon to be RAW. She's a nobody whore that should have no power. He should have told her off.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

GOod so that is the end of Sheamus/Bryan 

Guess that means Bryan is winning at OTL

YES YES YES


----------



## Greg315 (Jun 16, 2005)

Enjoying these AJ slapping people segments, really working through the roster. DB to win at OTL please. No more Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

The Redeemer said:


> Watched Smackdown on YouTube.
> 
> DAT SLAP! and Sandow, awesome stuff.  Hopefully AJ gets to be back in Daniel Bryan's orbit soon, they need interaction, slapping Kaitlyn every week will get stupid after a while.
> 
> Eve asking Bryan who he is to demand anything, ugh, HE'S DANIEL F'N BRYAN, BIATCH! He IS SMACKDOWN, soon to be RAW. She's a nobody whore that should have no power. He should have told her off.



Nah. He'll just tell AJ about this and have AJ beat Eve into a bloody heap.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Damien Sandow would make the perfect Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Why the fuck are people getting annoyed/angry/whatever at Bryan getting booed? He's a heel. He's _supposed_ to be booed lol. fpalm This place sometimes.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Why the fuck are people getting annoyed/angry/whatever at Bryan getting booed? He's a heel. He's _supposed_ to be booed lol. fpalm This place sometimes.


:lol

Yes i think people are forgetting that big important piece of info, Bryan IS a heel he's SUPPOSED to get heat thats how being a heel works people.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

gl83 said:


> Nah. He'll just tell AJ about this and have AJ beat Eve into a bloody heap.


That works, too. As long as it shows them talking about it.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

delete plz.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: smackdown spoilers for this week*



Warren Zevon said:


> Daniel Bryan to win both titles and merge them


I wish.


----------



## SportsFan4Life (Dec 30, 2011)

Thought that this weeks SD was a great show, really enjoyed the matches - great tag match with Kane/Cody, Divas match with Layla/Natalya and the Sheamus/Bryan matches all in all a great SD!


----------



## Kazesoushi2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuckin' awesome crowd


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Booker T is on fire! The ending of the tag match and Brodus' entrance he sounded like he was about to explode.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol at Ricardo doing the diving cross body on sheamus. Also Bryan doing the "I have till five" was great.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Why are they having other wrestlers stealing Bryan's catchphrase? 

Fuck off with that shit.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

It seems like they see a future for Bateman...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just saw the segment where Teddy Long rubbed oil on Cesaro. Jerked off 10x.



The-Rock-Says said:


> Why are they having other wrestlers stealing Bryan's catchphrase?
> 
> Fuck off with that shit.


Yeah, it's getting annoying. I know wreslters sometimes use other wrestlers' cathcphrases, but they're doing too much with "Yes!".


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Enziguri said:


> Lol at Ricardo doing the diving cross body on sheamus. Also Bryan doing the "I have till five" was great.


Yeah, Ricardo is awesome, and I agree, Sheamus did rip DB there. LOL probably gonna stop when DB finally leaves to RAW. But then maybe Punk may do it as well. lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Enziguri said:


> Lol at Ricardo doing the diving cross body on sheamus. Also Bryan doing the "I have till five" was great.


Ricardo's got day swag boy!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hunico is gangsta


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

R-Truth needs a new finisher


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL at the black kid checking out the dancer's ass!!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Eve is a bitch.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Here comes Ryback


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I guess they're trying to edit the Goldberg chants out, but you can still hear them.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Ryback against someone on the roster for a change.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I wasnt impressed with Damien Sandow as a character. Blech. This was an alright segment for Ryback though. He came off impressive, despite the RVD/Goldberg similarities.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Wrestling02370;11408937[B said:


> ]I wasnt impressed with Damien Sandow as a character.[/B] Blech. This was an alright segment for Ryback though. He came off impressive, despite the RVD/Goldberg similarities.


I thought Sandow was pretty fucking awesome. To each his own...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wrestling02370 said:


> I wasnt impressed with Damien Sandow as a character. Blech. This was an alright segment for Ryback though. He came off impressive, despite the RVD/Goldberg similarities.


You have said this on another thread yet you didn't specify why you didn't like him. May I ask why you don't like him?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Gotta LOL @ Booker T always being a hypocrite by condemning heels for cheating and saying "We aint talking about me right now" when Cole calls him on it.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Wrestling02370 said:


> I wasnt impressed with Damien Sandow as a character. Blech. This was an alright segment for Ryback though. He came off impressive, despite the RVD/Goldberg similarities.


How can you not like Sandow?In an age where we have no gimmicks along comes Sandow with a brilliant one and people complain.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This Teddy shit is funny


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Excellent episode!

Excellent week of shows in the WWE. 

Sandow was absolutely hilarious, fucking genius.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sheamus the new Cena? Not a chance. Sheamus is selling that injury on the way to the ring.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

The fuck? Bryan should have gone over especially seeing an interference from Del Rio on Sheamus.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think the Brogue Kick spot was a good idea but it did not hit him fully and could have been executed better, Oh well. Props to Sheamus for selling.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I remember a time when faces hardly ever went over on tv...now they always go over...practically every week...fucking sad state of affairs...what's the incentive to watch a ppv if the face always wins and the heel is always getting his comeuppance and never getting the upper hand? honestly what the hell sparked the philosophy change in booking? For decades the heel would go over mostly on tv and then lose on ppv, now I know you can't always follow that formula but it's better than baby faces run shooting threw every heel on the roster... I just don't get it...Damnit :vince3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rated R™ said:


> The fuck? Bryan should have gone over especially seeing an interference from Del Rio on Sheamus.


LOL, right. Ep was great, tag match was awesome, and the ME was insane. If you're gonna work with DB or Del Rio, you better be ready to work, because they're some of the stiffest/greatest comp in the biz. (Y)

Nattie and Layla. DEM asses, DEM moves...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I was surprised Sheamus was able to pick up the win even after Daniel Bryan worked the arm brutally. It would have made sense for Sheamus to lose, I mean Del Rio interfered and Daniel Bryan worked the arm really good. That way it makes Daniel Bryan look good going in against Punk and also it would have furthered Del Rio vs Sheamus.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sheamus is being booked on a big time level, and losing to DB on his way out of SD wouldn't make sense at all, seeing as Sheamus has already concluded his feud with DB. Now DB is gonna take on a whole new booking role against Punk.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sheamus is being booked on a big time level, and losing to DB on his way out of SD wouldn't make sense at all, seeing as Sheamus has already concluded his feud with DB. Now DB is gonna take on a whole new booking role against Punk.


A loss with interference would not harm Sheamus imo as he would still look strong.Also makes sense for the Del rio vs Sheamus feud.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sheamus is being booked on a big time level, and losing to DB on his way out of SD wouldn't make sense at all, seeing as Sheamus has already concluded his feud with DB. Now DB is gonna take on a whole new booking role against Punk.


Sheamus would not have to lose clean due to him being injured and Del Rio interfering. Sheamus losing would have also made Del Rio look good. What chance does Del Rio have to win even after him and Bryan worked his arm during the beginning and end of Smackdown. I mean Sheamus wins even with an injured arm being worked through out the show? Shemaus is "strong" in WWEs universe but come on he needs weaknesses as well.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, I agree, a loss definitely wouldn't hurt Sheamus, and at best they could have at least to save face, made it a no contest with DB sneaking out with a smug "I'm gone, bitch" look on his face heading over to RAW, but trust me, when Sheamus starts meshing with real ME players again, like John, Orton, and Punk, this booking will make complete sense.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah and MAYBE just maybe del rio could get a little heat out of it...but nope del rio and db both look idiotic and neither look like a threat for anything...you see there are ways to make everyone look decent but they won't even go through the motions...it's all about the making the top face look good at all times and it doesn't make for compelling tv in the slightest but that's just one guys opinion...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, I agree, a loss definitely wouldn't hurt Sheamus, and at best they could have at least to save face, made it a no contest with DB sneaking out with a smug "I'm gone, bitch" look on his face heading over to RAW, but trust me, *when Sheamus starts meshing with real ME players again, like John, Orton, and Punk, this booking will make complete sense.*


Somebody will have to turn heel for that to happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Somebody will have to turn heel for that to happen.


Yeah, it's all on WWE's dime whether they're willing to go the distance for once. HHH never did it for Punk, so I can only hope, I guess.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

WWE going to turn Sheamus into Super-Sheamus so he can face Brock lesnar...on Monday HHH mention Punk/Orton and along with Sheamus that WWE Universe want to see Brock against.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't think he even mentioned CM punk, did Triple H say him? I thought it was only Orton and Sheamus he mentioned?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, he mentioned Punk as well.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> but nope del rio and db both look idiotic and neither look like a threat for anything...


Not looking like a threat was what Bateman did tonight against Ryback.

Daniel Bryan kicks the shit out of Sheamus - one of the biggest, toughest guys in the company, for 15 plus minutes tonight, and you say he doesn't look like a threat? That's retarded. Do you even watch what goes on during the match, or just wait for the finish? I can't see how anyone could watch tonight's SD! and say Daniel Bryan is not a threat. He's a straight up ass kicker. 



> it doesn't make for compelling tv in the slightest but that's just one guys opinion...


It was a terrific television match...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

DB losing makes sense, because he's on his way out. If he would've went over, then they might as well continue with the D-Bry/Sheamus feud and say fuck Del Rio for the time being. People are overreacting about losing to a guy that's being booked as an unstoppable superhero. D-Bry is moving on to face the number 2 of the company for the company's top title, and he's also pretty vulnerable too.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

DB lost to a one armed man, there's no way to justify that. 

In any case: did anyone else notice that every heel lost tonight? ALL of them lost. Not one single heel won a match tonight...and they constantly wonder why ratings are shit and why they have to spend millions on ringers like Rock & Lesnar. 

They have gone out of their way to destroy Bryan & Rhodes, its been relentless for months now. Its unexplainable why either of them got pinned tonight.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

I don't get tired of watching the black kid soooo excited to dance with Brodus Clay.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mychCnrXjWI

how do you post video???


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Is Eve trying to act like Stephanie Mcmahon?


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Is Eve trying to act like Stephanie Mcmahon?


More like Miss Tessmacher...


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Stanford said:


> Not looking like a threat was what Bateman did tonight against Ryback.
> 
> Daniel Bryan kicks the shit out of Sheamus - one of the biggest, toughest guys in the company, for 15 plus minutes tonight, and you say he doesn't look like a threat? That's retarded. Do you even watch what goes on during the match, or just wait for the finish? I can't see how anyone could watch tonight's SD! and say Daniel Bryan is not a threat. He's a straight up ass kicker.


You seriously questioning if I pay attention to matches...fpalm... Pretty convient how *you* ignored everything else in my post so no wonders the context was lost on you but your right db did beat him up pretty good but what did it lead to... The same superman overcomes all/heels are bumbling idiots Booking I've and anyone else paying attention have noticed become commonplace today. Honestly I don't have an issue with ginger bread man winning, db loosing clean would have sufficed over the typical route they took. I mean is that the ONLY way to make guys look strong, run shot through heels with one arm? Db has been made to look ok since extreme rules by being competitive yeah but was he ever an actual threat to ronald McDonald...in the sense he would take the title? Not really... so I stand by that statement. And double goes for del rio who has no heat at all...





> It was a terrific television match...


:lol I don't recall saying it wasn't....all I really said was superman booking is tedious as fuck and I don't personally find it to be compelling...does that mean I don't enjoy and appreciate the ring work...not at all...it just makes it a tiny bit less interesting to me when regardess of what may happen in the match the face is 95% going over...


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

just now watching SD right now but was that a botch in the beginning? nobody talking let the song played out extra long and Michael Cole seemed unnatural in his fist words said. Were they not ready?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

sliplink said:


> More like Miss Tessmacher...


No clue who this is but I'm sensing a TNA reference


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> No clue who this is but I'm sensing a TNA reference


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I lol'd at the opening thing on SD being 2 recaps about Raw. As if we needed any further proof that SD is irrelevant. Having said that though, I enjoyed the show. AJ's bitch slap was awesome, Sandow's debut was awesome, Ryback is really growing on me and the main event stuff was pretty good. So that's Seamus with a bad arm too. That's Cena, HHH and Seamus. Who be next?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Good SD. I really like Eve's new role, she's hot as hell and plays it to perfection.

Also good to see ADR getting officially into the WHC scene. I'm no Sheamus hater whatsoever, but I want ADR to become WHC as I am a fan of ADR.


----------



## IcedZ (Jun 28, 2011)

OK Smackdown couple of goood and bad things happened

Good

It seems we are getting a tag team feud YES! YES! YES!
Very good Damien Sandow debut
Decent divas match
Orton/Big Show vs Rhodes/Kane was a decent tag match

Cons

Pointless Brodus Clay match
Kane and orton fued will continue
Ryback squashing Bateman in his Smackdown debut
Horrible booking of main event


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Pretty standard SD, meaning boring as hell....

Even the diva match was more interesting than the tag team match with big show, orton, kane and rhodes.

And why is Bryan still feuding with Sheamus? He is the nr 1 contender for the WWE Championship with Punk!


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Can someone explain to me why the n.1 contender for the wwe championship in the next fuckin ppv lost to a man that was wrestlimg with one arm ? I get it, Vince has lost it, based on the Lesnar-cena debacle, but are things really that bad ? :no:


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Pretty standard SD, meaning boring as hell....
> 
> Even the diva match was more interesting than the tag team match with big show, orton, kane and rhodes.
> 
> And why is Bryan still feuding with Sheamus? He is the nr 1 contender for the WWE Championship with Punk!


His not feuding with Sheamus.. they were just tieing up there lose ends..


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Yawn*

Boring episode of Smackdown is boring. Somebody let me know when Ambrose gets the call up. That's when things will get interesting.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> I want ADR to become WHC as I am a fan of ADR.




:shocked:  :shocked:  :shocked:  :shocked:  :shocked: 


Del Rio fans actually exist?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> Boring episode of Smackdown is boring. Somebody let me know when Ambrose gets the call up. That's when things will get interesting.


Smackdown should be more interesting with the new call ups, but it still is way behind Raw in engaging with the audience and being a show worth watching. If Ambrose went to Smackdown, I doubt that he will change things. WWE doesn't care about Smackdown and they'd just shove him to the side after a few weeks.


----------



## MickieHBKfan (Apr 12, 2007)

What is EVERBODIES deal with Ambrose? is he some wrestling God or something, christ you people ride his ass like hes the second coming of jesus.he can't be that great cause if he was hed already be on raw or Smackdown. gotta love the iwc, kiss a guys ass, he debuts and aint shit.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

MickieHBKfan said:


> What is EVERBODIES deal with Ambrose? is he some wrestling God or something, christ you people ride his ass like hes the second coming of jesus.*he can't be that great cause if he was hed already be on raw or Smackdown. *gotta love the iwc, kiss a guys ass, he debuts and aint shit.


Well there have been plenty of terrible talent who've gotten to RAW or Smackdown, so clearly that's not necessarily the case.


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

lmao i swear every week i smh @ you people who analyze this stuff like you know whats going on and whats best for WWE. i log in just to read your comments and just laugh at people who cant just watch for what it is. its entertainment. watch it and be entertained and stop over analyzing everything. and you wonder why you cant enjoy the show lmao.


----------

